# Health Insurance Info



## elabrandon (Apr 25, 2009)

I am moving to Greece in a few weeks and I am still trying to figure out the costs of living.
Do expats usually get supplemental health insurance? If so, how much does it cost?
Thanks!


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Hi, if your woking for a company they will take care of your basic health insurance. You will pay a certain amount depending on salary every month etc. Its a bit like the uk's national insurance contributions There are 2 insurances one for employees and one for self employed people. You will be covered for everything. However, the public hospitals although tey have the best doctors are a bit of a shock to some people. I was visitng a relative last week and couldn't wait to leave. 

Im currently taking out extra insurnce so i can get quicer treatment if needed it seems to vary fro about 100 euro p/m to 325 p/m with a good company. But many of my friends have the basic state one as its quite expensive on top of everything else.


----------



## Brenda G. (May 8, 2009)

elabrandon said:


> I am moving to Greece in a few weeks and I am still trying to figure out the costs of living.
> Do expats usually get supplemental health insurance? If so, how much does it cost?
> Thanks!


Well ,we moved from the states and took private health insurance with the ATE Bank. Used it for a surgery and they paid with no problems. we are older and retired , so we pay dearly. But for a younger couple it should be cheaper. Our cost 3,500 euros a year. It pays 85% we pay 15% after a deductible . But out of all the companies we looked into , it was the best for the money. Its not social insurance, so if you are working in Greece you will have the social medicine, not the greatest, but better than nothing.They will charge you plenty out of your check for it, so don't bother with full insurance, just pick up a additional to your social insurance.Until you find out what you've gotten yourself into here, just go to any greek hospital and tell them you are a tourist and they will treat you for free. Just an idea. You have three months of that before you have to decide on anything.


----------

